# A Pair of Rinehearts



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

A Titanium Gold with a piece of Farm Elk Antler and a Chrome with a piece of Shed Deer Antler.

Elk Antler over turned .001" under fittings, filled marrow with Med CA, turned to match fittings, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Deer Antler was sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01445.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01303.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01471.jpg


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful pens. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the look of antler on the pens, shame it smells so bad when cutting/ machining, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2013)

Both beautiful. I'm surprised at the difference between elk and deer antler. They both made very attractive pens.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are very nice - do you have any photos of them capped?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 3, 2013)

Here you go Barry.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03233.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03253.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03244.jpg


----------

